# πανωλεθρίαμβος



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2013)

Πότε περνάει μια λεξιπλασία στα λεξικά; Εδώ, έχουμε αναρωτηθεί και το έχουμε συζητήσει κατ' επανάληψη. Η εύκολη, και προφανής, απάντηση είναι, όταν αρχίσει και διαδίδεται ευρύτερα και χρησιμοποιείται από ολοένα και περισσότερους στον καθημερινό τους λόγο. Ιδιαίτερα όταν αρχίζει να εμφανίζεται κάτω από την πένα καταξιωμένων χειριστών της γλώσσας (περισσότερα σε λίγο, όμως).

Ο *πανωλεθρίαμβος* είναι, θα έλεγε κανείς, μια αυτονόητη και εύπλαστη λεξιπλασία, καθώς τα δύο αντίθετα συστατικά της, η _πανωλεθρία_ και ο _θρίαμβος_, ρέουν ανάλαφρα το ένα μέσα στο άλλο και γίνονται ομογενές σύνολο, μία λέξη που δείχνει ανάγλυφα τα δύο αντίθετα άκρα μιας πιθανής εξέλιξης. Στο slang.gr, όπου έχουν λημματογραφήσει τη λέξη, γράφουν: 

*πανωλεθρίαμβος* Η πύρρειος νίκη, η νίκη που νομίζεις ότι είναι θρίαμβος αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα αναδεικνύεται σε πανωλεθρία. Της αρμόζει ο κλαυσίγελως, η χαρμολύπη και άλλες ζουρ(λ)αριές. Η λεξιπλασία υπήρχε από παλιά, αλλά την ανέδειξε ο Κωνσταντίνος Τζούμας με το να την καταστήσει τίτλο του τελευταίου βιβλίου του [...]. Επίσης ο Γ.Α.Π. με το ξεμπράβο που μας έκανε να του πούμε. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι σε αυτές τις δύο περιπτώσεις αναφέρεται το 99% του γούγλη. Το υπόλοιπο 1% χρησιμοποιεί την λέξη θετικά (!) για να δείξει μια καταστατική πανωλεθρία, που όμως μπορεί να μετεξελιχθεί σε θρίαμβο αν την αξιοποιήσουμε [...]

«Υπήρχε από παλιά.» Από πόσο παλιά ώστε να μου κάνει τόση εντύπωση σήμερα, εκεί που την είδα πρώτη φορά γραμμένη; (Τι θα πει «πού»; Είπαμε, περιμένετε λίγο). Στο Διαδίκτυο, δεν βρίσκω αναφορές πριν από το 2005 (πρέπει να προσέχουμε τα ευρήματα, τα παλιά μπορεί να οφείλονται πολλές φορές σε χρονολογικά κακορυθμισμένες ιστοσελίδες). Ο γκούγκλης (θα το είδατε κι εσείς, αν πατήσατε στον πρώτο πρώτο σύνδεσμο) δίνει κυρίως αναφορές στο ομώνυμο βιβλίο του Κωνσταντίνου Τζούμα.

Εδώ όμως, σε ένα ιστολόγημα για τον Αλόις Σενεφέλντερ, σε σχόλιο (#15) του akindynos (που ίσως είναι, υποθέτω, ο γνωστός μπλόγκερ και σχολιαστής της μπλογκόσφαιρας), βρίσκω τη μικρή αναφορά: «Πανωλεθρίαμβος που έλεγε και η Μαλβίνα.»

Ήταν λεξιπλασία της ευρηματικής Μαλβίνας; Ήταν λεξιπλασία που διέδωσε η Μαλβίνα; Το γλωσσικό ληξιαρχείο δεν λειτουργεί καλά στην Ελλάδα, όπως λέει συχνά πυκνά και ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος. Είναι δύσκολο να το πεις με τα στοιχεία που βρήκα σήμερα, στα πρόχειρα, και σαν αφορμή και εισαγωγή για να φέρω ολόκληρο εδώ το εξαιρετικό σημερινό κομμάτι του Χρήστου Χωμενίδη, από το πρόταγκον:

*Κλείστε τους τάφους, κόψτε τους ομφάλιους λώρους σας!*
_Χρήστος Χωμενίδης_

Η εκ μητρός γιαγιά μου συνελήφθη το καλοκαίρι του 1967 από τη χούντα και εστάλη στη Γυάρο, έναν ξερόβραχο μεταξύ Σύρου και Τήνου. Κόντευε ήδη τα εξήντα, παρέμενε όμως σε άψογη φόρμα και αγωνιστικότητα. Τα γράμματά της από εκεί, έδιναν -μολονότι λογοκριμένα- μιαν απολύτως εφιαλτική αίσθηση για την καθημερινότητα των κρατουμένων. Όταν, δυο χρόνια αργότερα, απελευθερώθηκε, «επέστρεψα», μας είπε, «από το νησί του διαβόλου!». Κατά τη δεκαετία του 1990 - πολύ γριά, πλέον, αλλά με τα μυαλά της τετρακόσια- αναφερόταν συχνά στην περίοδο της Γυάρου. «Τι όμορφα περνούσαμε όλες οι γυναίκες μαζί…» μονολογούσε. «Φτιάχναμε εργόχειρα, μαθαίναμε η μια στην άλλη συνταγές… Την άνοιξη βγαίναμε από το στρατόπεδο και μαζεύαμε λουλουδάκια…». 

Η εξιδανίκευση του παρελθόντος -του οποιουδήποτε σχεδόν παρελθόντος- αποτελεί πανανθρώπινη ροπή. Σε όλους τους τόπους, σε όλες τις εποχές, οι άνθρωποι τείνουν να παραδίδονται σε μια γλυκιά νοσταλγία, να επιχρωματίζουν ξεθωριασμένες εικόνες, κάνοντάς τες ζωηρές, λαχταριστές, ασύγκριτα ελκυστικότερες των σημερινών. Από το 750 π.Χ., όταν ο Ησίοδος ισχυριζόταν ποιητικότατα ότι το γένος μας έχει βουλιάξει στο βούρκο και στον ξεπεσμό. Μέχρι προχθές, που ένας ηλικιωμένος δημοσιογράφος αναπολούσε τον «Άγνωστο Πόλεμο» (σίριαλ του 1971, κατασκευασμένο σύμφωνα με την αισθητική και την ιδεολογία του δικτάτορα Παπαδόπουλου) σαν κορυφαία στιγμή της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης…

Ούτε η γιαγιάκα μου ούτε ο Ησίοδος ούτε καν ο θαλερός δημοσιογράφος διέπρατταν συνειδητή πλαστογραφία. Είναι απολύτως φυσικό ο καθένας μας να εξιδανικεύει τον καιρό που είχε «και δύναμι και λόγο και εμορφιά». Όταν τα δόντια σου πριονίζουν και το στομάχι σου αλέθει τα πάντα, τα κοψίδια φαντάζουν προφανώς πιο τραγανά. Όταν το πέος σου τεντώνει το παντελόνι ακόμα και στις πλέον άκαιρες στιγμές -μέσα στο λεωφορείο ή στην ουρά του ΙΚΑ- τα κορίτσια σού φαίνονται πιο θελκτικά κι ας μη σου ρίχνουν πιθανόν δεύτερο βλέμμα. Κι όταν κάποιος δικός σου φεύγει από τη ζωή σε νεαρή ηλικία, επόμενο είναι να αγιοποιείται στα μάτια σου. «Αν δεν τον είχε θερίσει ο καρκίνος», σκέφτεσαι και κλαις, «θα ’χε κερδίσει το Νόμπελ. Το Κρατικό, έστω, Βραβείο Λογοτεχνίας…». «Αν δεν την είχε χτυπήσει εκείνη η καταραμένη μηχανή, θα ’χαμε πάει διακοπές στην Αμοργό και -ποιος ξέρει;- μπορεί να ’μασταν ακόμα μαζί…».

Η νοσταλγικότης συγχωρείται σε όλους τους μεγαλύτερους μιας ηλικίας, εκτός εάν είναι επαγγελματίες ιστορικοί. Εκείνο που δεν συγχωρείται είναι να φλομώνουν τους νεότερούς τους με μύθους του παρελθόντος, να πλάθουν και να στήνουν εμπρός τους επιβλητικά, απρόσιτα φαντάσματα.

Όχι, φίλες και φίλοι, κάτω των τριάντα: Η Αθήνα του ’70 και του ’80 κάθε άλλο παρά πιο ανθρώπινη ήταν από την Αθήνα του 2013! Μια τσιμεντούπολη ήταν, με το «νέφος» -την αιθαλομίχλη- μονίμως εγκατεστημένη από πάνω της, δίχως Μετρό και Αττική Οδό, χωρίς καν πεζόδρομους. Για να πας από το κέντρο στο Αιγάλεω, έπρεπε να αλλάξεις τρεις συγκοινωνίες. Όχι, η καθημερινότητά μας δεν ήταν ούτε πιο εύκολη ούτε πιο διασκεδαστική. Ελλείψει διαδικτύου, επαφιόμασταν για την ενημέρωσή μας στις ελληνικές αποκλειστικά εφημερίδες. Μπορούσαμε να δούμε μόνο τις ταινίες που έφερναν οι κινηματογράφοι. Ακόμα δε και οι ξένοι δίσκοι -«εισαγωγής»- πωλούνταν σε ελάχιστα καταστήματα, στη «Λέσχη του Δίσκου» και στο «Ποπ 11» των αδελφών Φαληρέα. Δεν έδινε ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις τον τόνο στα μουσικά πράγματα (ο «Μεγάλος Ερωτικός» είχε πουλήσει, όταν πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε, ελάχιστα) μα οι ελαφρολαϊκοί και οι «στρατευμένοι» καλλιτέχνες, με λαδερά χασάπικα και πληκτικότατα θούρια. Δεν υπήρχαν και τόσοι δα σπουδαίοι πολιτικοί. Σε κάθε Λεωνίδα Κύρκο αντιστοιχούσαν τρεις «αυριανιστές», σε κάθε Παναγή Παπαληγούρα δέκα «εθνικόφρονες» κομμουνιστοφάγοι. Ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου -με όλο το πανθομολογούμενο χάρισμά του- αμολούσε τα πιο εξωφρενικά συνθήματα και εξεθείαζε τη λιβυκή «Τζαμαχιρία» του Καντάφι σαν αναβίωση της αθηναϊκής δημοκρατίας. Ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής -με όλη την ωριμότητα και την πυγμή που επέδειξε μετά το 1974- είχε μεταμορφωθεί στα στερνά του σε μια ζώσα προτομή που ξεφούρνιζε δυσνόητους χρησμούς. Η ερωτική απελευθέρωση, το ροκ και το πανκ, οτιδήποτε το αληθινά ρηξικέλευθο και εναλλακτικό, αφορούσε ένα μικρό σχετικά ποσοστό των Ελλήνων. Οι πλατιές λαϊκές μάζες των ξεριζωμένων αγροτών, που κατέφυγαν μετά τον Εμφύλιο στις πόλεις, νοσταλγούσαν απλώς τα χωριά τους και αδημονούσαν να αποκτήσουν Ι.Χ. για να τα επισκέπτονται κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο.

Αντίστοιχα -και πολύ ζοφερότερα- δεδομένα θα μπορούσε να αποκαλύψει κάποιος ειλικρινής πρεσβύτερός μου για τις «θρυλικές» δεκαετίες του 1960 και 1950, πόσω δε μάλλον για τα ελληνικά ‘40ς. Προφανώς η χαμέρπεια συνυπάρχει πάντοτε με την ψυχική και διανοητική έξαρση, οι ανιδιοτελείς με τα καθίκια, οι προικισμένοι με τους τυχάρπαστους, που ανεμίζουν οποιαδήποτε σημαία ευκαιρίας, μπας και διακριθούν. Για αυτό και η ανθρώπινη περιπέτεια συνιστά έναν επαναλαμβανόμενο πανωλεθρίαμβο.

Δεν αντέχω ωστόσο να αντικρίζω σήμερα πιτσιρικάδες να φοράνε κορδωμένοι μαύρα μπλουζάκια επειδή κάποιος δόλιος καθοδηγητής πλαστογράφησε την Ιστορία και τους απέκρυψε τι σήμαινε ναζισμός. Δεν αντέχω ομοίως να βλέπω παιδιά γεννημένα μετά το 1990, να χτυπάνε τατουάζ με σφυροδρέπανα, να νοσταλγούν ό,τι δεν έχουν ποτέ ζήσει, ό,τι ευθύς θα κατέρρεε στα μάτια τους, αρκεί να διάβαζαν το «Κατά Σαδδουκαίων» του Μιχάλη Κατσαρού. Δεν αντέχω να νεκρανασταίνουν εν αγνοία τους την ατμόσφαιρα του πιο κακόγουστου λαϊκισμού των ‘80ς. Να χρησιμοποιούν την πιο ξύλινη γλώσσα, να πάλλονται στους ρυθμούς εμβατηρίων που ήδη προ τριακονταετίας ηχούσαν παρωχημένα. Δεν τους αντέχω να θέλουν να μοιάσουν στους κρατικοδίαιτους γονείς τους, να χάβουν αμάσητο το παραμύθι κάποιου χαμένου παράδεισου, στον οποίον όλοι δήθεν την περνούσαν βολεμένοι μέλι-γάλα.

Η Μελίνα απόλαυσε τη ζωή της στο μέγιστο βαθμό και ύστερα πέθανε. Ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις, επίσης. Ο Τσε Γκεβάρα ακόμα περισσότερο. Κανείς από τους τρεις τους δεν έδρασε καθ’ υπαγόρευσιν κάποιων εξιδανικευμένων προγόνων του. Θα έφριτταν -το πιστεύω ακράδαντα- αν ήξεραν πως κάποιοι σήμερα τους ξεθάβουν και τους περιφέρουν σαν σκηνώματα αγίων. Είτε μεταχειρίζονται τα οστά τους σαν οικοδομικά υλικά για την ανέγερση του μέλλοντος.

Το μέλλον, όπως και αν διαμορφωθεί, σίγουρα δεν θα αποτελεί επανάληψη, πόσω δε μάλλον παρωδία του παρελθόντος. Σταματήστε να νοσταλγείτε! Κόψτε, επειγόντως, τους ομφάλιους λώρους σας, κλείστε -επιτέλους- τους τάφους! Ειδάλλως κινδυνεύετε, οι μεν να σας πνίξουν, οι δε να σας ρουφήξουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Υπήρχε από παλιά.» Από πόσο παλιά ώστε να μου κάνει τόση εντύπωση σήμερα, εκεί που την είδα πρώτη φορά γραμμένη; (Τι θα πει «πού»; Είπαμε, περιμένετε λίγο). Στο Διαδίκτυο, δεν βρίσκω αναφορές πριν από το 2005 (πρέπει να προσέχουμε τα ευρήματα, τα παλιά μπορεί να οφείλονται πολλές φορές σε χρονολογικά κακορυθμισμένες ιστοσελίδες). Ο γκούγκλης (θα το είδατε κι εσείς, αν πατήσατε στον πρώτο πρώτο σύνδεσμο) δίνει κυρίως αναφορές στο ομώνυμο βιβλίο του Κωνσταντίνου Τζούμα.
> 
> Εδώ όμως, σε ένα ιστολόγημα για τον Αλόις Σενεφέλντερ, σε σχόλιο (#15) του akindynos (που ίσως είναι, υποθέτω, ο γνωστός μπλόγκερ και σχολιαστής της μπλογκόσφαιρας), βρίσκω τη μικρή αναφορά: «Πανωλεθρίαμβος που έλεγε και η Μαλβίνα.»


Χμμ, εγώ το είχα πρωτοδεί σε λεξιπλασία του diceman το 2007: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-Νεολογισμοί-(Neologisms)&p=33465&viewfull=1#post33465, αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται προϋπήρχε — ενδεχομένως και ανεξάρτητα. Βέβαια, εάν η Μαλβίνα ήταν εκείνη που το σκαρφίστηκε πρώτη, τότε είναι εύλογο να έγινε γρήγορα ευρέως γνωστή η λέξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2013)

Και φυσικά, ψάχνοντας χρόνο χρόνο αρχίζοντας από τα πιο παλιά, δεν έφτασα στη Λεξιλογία... :blush:

Το κείμενο του Χ.Χ. έχει και άλλα μικρά γλωσσικά· είναι γνωστό ότι ο Χ.Χ. δεν διστάζει να δίνει λύσεις ή να παίρνει θέση σε μικρά προβλήματα όπως π.χ. στο «των *‘80ς*» ή το «πόσ*ω* δε μάλλον» (δύο φορές, μάλιστα, αυτό το δεύτερο).


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2013)

Η _πετυχεσιά_ επιχειρεί έναν αντίστοιχο συνδυασμό σε πολύ χαμηλότερο ρέτζιστερ.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η _πετυχεσιά_ επιχειρεί έναν αντίστοιχο συνδυασμό σε πολύ χαμηλότερο ρέτζιστερ.



Χωρίς το γιώτα. Πετυχεσά. Ή μάλλον πετυχεshά. Όπως έχουμε πει κι αλλού. (Και δεν είναι χαμηλό ρέτζιστερ, είναι ιδίωμα. Έτσι ευχόταν η θειά ενός φίλου από την Ευρυτανία όποτε γράφαμε εξετάσεις :) ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2013)

Μαλβίνα Live - Καλόγριες (17/10/1996) - Σκάι (ο παλιός σταθμός, εννοείται)

Όποιος θέλει να ακούσει την επίμαχη λέξη, το τρέχει στο 1:50.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2013)

Μπράβο, Χέλλε! Ντουζ πουάν! Τουέλβ πόιντς!


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ όμως, σε ένα ιστολόγημα για τον Αλόις Σενεφέλντερ, σε σχόλιο (#15) του akindynos (που ίσως είναι, υποθέτω, ο γνωστός μπλόγκερ και σχολιαστής της μπλογκόσφαιρας), βρίσκω τη μικρή αναφορά: «Πανωλεθρίαμβος που έλεγε και η Μαλβίνα.»



99% για αυτό τον Ακίνδυνο πρόκειται.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2013)

Πάντως είναι σημαντικό το ότι εδώ, μου φαίνεται, σαν να κάναμε το λεξιαρχείο να δουλέψει — και μπράβο στον Hellegennes.


----------



## sarant (Jun 19, 2013)

Μπράβο στον Ελληγεννή, και η μαρτυρία του Ακίνδυνου επιβεβαιώνει πως η λέξη κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι μαλβινισμός. Για να πω την αμαρτία μου, για να σιγουρευτώ ολότελα θα τσεκάριζα και τα έντυπα του ΔΟΛ, που έχουν αναζήτηση λέξεων στο αρχείο αν είσαι συνδρομητής, αλλά δεν είμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2013)

Πάντως, αν είχε περάσει στα έντυπα του ΔΟΛ (δηλαδή, σε κείμενα συντακτών του) πριν από το 1996, θα έπρεπε να είναι πολύ πιο διαδεδομένη η λέξη, όχι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ. Βλέποντας τον τίτλο του νήματος χτύπησε το μνημονικό μου καμπανάκι. Όταν διάβασα παρακάτω για το σχόλιο του Ακίνδυνου ήμουν σίγουρος ότι δεν ήταν παιχνίδι της μνήμης. Την Μαλβίνα την παρακολουθούσα φανατικά.


----------



## sarant (Jun 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, αν είχε περάσει στα έντυπα του ΔΟΛ (δηλαδή, σε κείμενα συντακτών του) πριν από το 1996, θα έπρεπε να είναι πολύ πιο διαδεδομένη η λέξη, όχι;


Όχι κατανάγκη, και πάλι δεν θα αποδείκνυε τίποτε. Θέλω να πω, αν βλέπαμε ότι το 1995 την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος σε παραπολιτικό σχόλιο, και πάλι θα υπήρχε το ενδεχόμενο να την έχει ακούσει στην ίδια παρέα με τη Μαλβίνα/από τη Μαλβίνα. Αλλά θα του αναγνωρίζαμε την πρώτη καταγραμμένη εμφάνιση.


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2013)

Kαι όμως... στο σημερινό μου άρθρο ανάφερα τον πανωλεθρίαμβο αποδίδοντάς τον με επιφύλαξη στη Μαλβίνα στη δεκ 1990 και πήρα ένα σχόλιο από φίλο του ιστολογίου:

«Τελευταία αγωνιστική. Ο Ολυμπιακός ήταν να παίξει στη Βέροια. Συμφωνήσαν και το ματς έγινε στο “Καραϊσκάκη”. Αλλά χρειαζόταν να “σηκωθεί” και ο… Κολοκοτρώνης για να νικήσει ο Ολυμπιακός. Ο Θεόδωρος, όμως, από… γιουρούσια πια γιοκ. Και χάσαμε 0-2.
Το Πρωτάθλημα, βέβαια, το πήραμε. Γι’ αυτό και τα «πΑνΗγΥρΙα»! (τουτέστιν: πανωλεθρίαμβος…)».

1988, από το βιβλίο μου «Το καλαντάρι των αποσιωπητικών».

Το βιβλίο δεν το βρίσκω να γκουγκλίζεται, που δεν είναι και περίεργο για τόσο παλιό βιβλίο, ιδιως αν είχε βγει σε ιδιωτική έκδοση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2013)

Το βιβλίο πάντως δεν υπάρχει ούτε στη βάση τής ΕΒΕ. Ακόμη κι αν ήταν αυτή η πρώτη έντυπη εμφάνιση του όρου, μάλλον απίθανο να αποτέλεσε το συγκεκριμένο έργο τον τρόπο με τον οποίον έμαθαν τη λέξη και άλλοι. (Εκτός κι αν είχε εμφανιστεί σε αθλητικά έντυπα της συγκεκριμένης περιόδου.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2013)

Εφόσον υπάρχει σε βιβλίο, υποθέτω ότι εύκολα τεκμαίρεται η ύπαρξη (φωτοτυπίες κλπ) και από εκεί να ψάξουμε ακόμη πιο πίσω. Ο αθλητικός τύπος μπορεί πάντως να είναι πολύ πιθανή πηγή.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2013)

Ναι, αυτό για τον αθλητικό τύπο τον πιστεύω κι εγώ, γι' αυτό και το 'φερα στη συζήτηση. Στο ενδιάμεσο έψαξα και στους καταλόγους των υπόλοιπων Βιβλιοθηκών· σε καμιά τους δεν φαίνεται το βιβλίο. Οπότε, άσχετα με το αν είναι πράγματι η πρώτη έντυπη εμφάνιση ή όχι, το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο φαίνεται πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να τη διέδωσε.


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2013)

Αν δεχτούμε ότι υπάρχει το βιβλίο, πιστώνεται την πρώτη έντυπη εμφάνιση. Συμφωνώ φυσικά ότι είναι δύσκολο να διέδωσε αυτό την έκφραση, αλλά ποιος μπορεί να αποκλείσει π.χ. να το διάβασε η Μαλβίνα; 

Δυστυχώς, το σάιτ με τα ψηφιοποιημένα σώματα της Αθλητικής Ηχώς έχει πέσει κι έτσι δεν μπορούμε να ψάξουμε εκεί, που είναι μια καλή πιθανή πηγή είτε πρώτης είτε δεύτερης διάδοσης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2013)

Δεν ζει και η Μαλβίνα να μας πει αν θυμάται να το είχε διαβάσει κάπου.


----------



## Earion (Jul 8, 2013)

Θα της την έμαθε ο Χαριτόπουλος, που διάβασε το βιβλίο, ως φανατικός Πειραιώτης


----------

